# Single LED for Really Tight Space



## Zenster (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm hoping the collective hive of clever people here can help me out on this one.

I do some reloading using a Hornady progressive press.
It's important to be able to see that the cases are properly filled (not over-filled nor missed altogether), and the best way to confirm that is to simply look at them as soon as they clear the powder drop die.
The link below shows what my press looks like. If you look at the upper right area of the pic at the top of the article, you can see where the frame of the press turns down from the die mounting area (the flat area with the five holes in it).

What I want to do is to come up with a single LED (but very bright) that can be mounted up into the inside corner of that area that will shine down on the shell plate area (lower where the bullets are processed) but of course not get in the way of the reloading process itself. For it to work, the LED has to be able to be tucked up tight into that inside corner. Holding it in place with adhesive would work well (E6000?) so mounting isn't really an issue.
In order to avoid wires running to a power supply at a distant location, what I have in mind is a small AA battery holder that could be glued to the outside on the vertical face of the press on the outside of the press from where the LED would be mounted.
Single batt is preferred, and runtime isn't terribly important because I know I'd get at least 30 minutes on a batt and changing batteries is no big deal (rechargables).

Please check out the picture at the top of the link and tell me; whad'ya think?

http://www.realguns.com/archives/191.htm


----------

